# Alfakrøll i Gnome

## Emilo

Hei da

Kan ikke finne alfakrøllen på keyboardet da.  Bruker "no-latin1" i rc.conf.

Såå..

?

----------

## dtun3Z

hva sier så din XF86Config da?

----------

## Emilo

Så her: 

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"no"

    Option "XkbOptions"	"caps:shift"

EndSection

----------

